

Tell HN: We're doing a free seminar about the 2015 Digital Goods VAT changes - alexbilbie
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/app-developers-do-you-know-how-to-prepare-for-the-2015-digital-goods-vat-changes-tickets-13154211601

======
alexbilbie
Some info about the VAT changes can be found here -
[http://oleb.net/blog/2014/07/eu-vat-
changes-2015/](http://oleb.net/blog/2014/07/eu-vat-changes-2015/)

